# Article: She's having an affair



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

I just can't get my head around this woman. Can't decide whether she's dangerously deluded and thus dangerous or purposely button pushing.

Either way, yikes to the OM. You chose well buddy, he must be living in hell ATM.

Ignored, called an abomination: how people reacted when I revealed my affair in The Telegraph


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, the poor little victim.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

> ...I knew from the start exactly what I was getting myself into and the man I had the affair with told me from the start he would not leave his wife.





> As I had written about my dilemma over whether to tell this man’s wife about our affair...



I don't understand this. If she knew he wasn't interested in anyone else, did she think she might change his mind? Was she only in it to build her self esteem? 

What if he would have changed his mind and pursued her? Would she have married him, taken care of his needs and those of his children, as the man's wife did? 

I guess she really didn't consider those things? She was only interested in feeling like she is so attractive and powerful, she can have any man she wants? 

Sorry, she is not very pretty and she never will be. Add in her penchant for infidelity and lack of empathy for children, and you have a loser. 

Her dating profile is going to be all lies.

ps.: I hope his wife does find out and divorces him. I hope he only sees his children when his ex needs a sitter. I hope his ex finds a man worthy of her. I hope he has to go out and get a job.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

She's a narcissist, and you'll never get your head around one of those.  

And they're not delusional, they do everything...on purpose. Stay far away from one of these, if you ever encounter them. 

He tangled with a narcissist, but I don't feel sorry for him. If he's so unhappy, he should leave his wife. Cheating is never the answer.


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

The dynamics in this relationships are atypical. Normally you would have an economically more powerful male with the part-time working/SAH wife, here the male is economically dependent on his wife (in theory he could still make a lot of cash parttime and his wife make 6+ figures fulltime, who knows what kind of circle they are in) but the roles are still the same. 

Evil man does not recognize his mistress (she knew that from the beginning so why be angry) and poor little mistress gets the heat as being the homewrecker. Seems like both were in for ego purposes and nothing else, but she is still complaining about not being recognized and now thinks about telling his wife more as revenge than anything else. 

I highly doubt that she really would have wanted an official relationship with this SAHD, she is just outraged that he does not want her. Now it's just a powerstruggle and with her threat of telling his wife she now has the power, power she did not have before because she was not able to make him fall in love with her.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

The biggest example of "I want my ego kibbles" I've ever seen.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think he was in it for the sex he wasn't getting at home. That's a simple guess, but we know from other threads how most women seem to want a man who she feels safe with and who she can respect. It would be few women who would want a stay at home dad while having to provide the bulk of the income and financial support. I'm guessing he was treated with disdain and as a burden. 

Maybe the reason he cheated was to find himself valuable to someone? Or maybe it was simply for revenge due to being unappreciated? We don't know his side. 

In any case, they were both wrong. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She could have just stopped having the affair.

Instead she wanted to money out of it. Which is very tawdry, IMO.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BobSimmons said:


> I just can't get my head around this woman. Can't decide whether she's dangerously deluded and thus dangerous or purposely button pushing.
> 
> Either way, yikes to the OM. You chose well buddy, he must be living in hell ATM.
> 
> Ignored, called an abomination: how people reacted when I revealed my affair in The Telegraph


How can I say this *gently*...

Ain't nobody leaving his wife and kids for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

When cheaters are in the process of cheating they are just despicable human beings. They just are. No sympathy whatsoever. With that said, my views have evolved on whether or not a cheater can redeem themselves. Yes, I now think they can. It's on them to do the hard work but I do think a person can overcome the despicable human being they became when they started cheating and become a person of worth again.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

"But do I regret what I’ve done? No." - she ain't worth turd on toiletpaper.

Shes is like one of those serial un-attached affair women... they get strung along for years. I forgot the article or in a book I read. Where such women would be a mistress for years, maybe even 10+ years while they WAIT for their soul-mate to leave their wife. "gotta wait till the kids are grown" "wife has cancer, wait to she is cured", etc. Meanwhile, their bio-clock ticks off till it expires.

The holidays, birthdays, bringing their SO to their family events = non-existent.
The cheating husband is not sleeping IN her bed / together every night... not most nights.
If something GREAT happens, she can't share it with HIM - because he's with his HORRIBLE wife and kids, etc..

boo-hoo.

So, I think her affair partner was getting both tired of her and saw she was turning crazy...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

TaDor said:


> "But do I regret what I’ve done? No." - she ain't worth turd on toiletpaper.
> 
> Shes is like one of those serial un-attached affair women... they get strung along for years. I forgot the article or in a book I read. Where such women would be a mistress for years, *maybe even 10+ years *while they WAIT for their soul-mate to leave their wife. "gotta wait till the kids are grown" "wife has cancer, wait to she is cured", etc. Meanwhile, their bio-clock ticks off till it expires.
> 
> ...


Kate Cap shaw did it for Spiel berg. Maybe she's the patron saint.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

She is a typical selfish AP/cheater.....only caring about her own feelings and desires.

Her MOM sounds like the typical cake-eating , d0uche, WS.

The part that really disturbs me is how 80% of the people who responded to her told her to keep the A a secret from the BW.

The fact that 4 out of 5 people believe it is perfectly OK to make this BW, who is the true victim here and only one worthy of support and sympathy (well, and his 3 kids too, but they are not part of the A 'triangle'), live a lie while being exposed to STD's or a possible financial nightmare if her WH ever gets an AP pregnant, is simply astounding to me.

I will never understand why so many people have what appears to be a revulsion for truth and honesty in life......yet they will be the loudest screamers if the lie is directed at or impacts them.


----------

